# النسر يرمز للسيد المسيح



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2013)

*

 النسر يرمز للسيد المسيح


    1- النسر يرمز للسيد المسيح:

    أ- في قيامته: لأن النسر له المقدرة أن يرتفع حتى لا يمكن رؤيته، وله المقدرة أيضاً على النظر في الشمس في وسط النهار، كما أنه يُجدًد ريشه في وقت مُعيًن مِن السنة، لذلك فهو يرمز إلى قيامة المسيح. ولذلك أيضاً أعتبر النسر رمز خاص للبشير يوحنا الإنجيلي، لأن يوحنا ركز في إنجيله على إظهار ألوهية الرب يسوع، إذ بدأ إنجيله بقوله: "في البدء كان الكلمة. والكلمة كان عند الله. وكان الكلمة الله" (يو1: 5).

    ولذلك نجد أن بعض المنجليات التي يوضع عليها الكتاب المقدس لقراءة البشائر تكون بشكل نسر له أجنحة.



    ب- في عنايته بشعبه:

    فقد عُرفت النسور برعايتها الفائقة لصغارها، إذ تحوم حولها حتى تقدر النسور الصغيرة على الطيران. وحينما أراد الله أن يُعلن عنْ محبته لشعبه ورعايته لهم، قال: "وجده في أرض قفر وفي خلاء مستوحش خرب. أحاط به  ولاحظه وصانه كحدقة عينه" (تث32: 10). "وكما يُحرك النسر عشه وعلى فراخه يرف ويبسط جناحيه ويأخذها ويحملها على مناكبه، هكذا الرب وحده اقتاده وليس معه إله أجنبي" (تث32: 11، 12). فما هي الأرض القفر إلا برية سيناء التي عال الرب فيها شعبه 40 سنة، وصار كسحابة تُظللهم في النهار وعمود نور يُضئ لهم في الليل ويقودهم. "وصانه كحدقة عينه"، فهذا أمر عجيب وفائق في تقدير الله للإنسان، فهو يهتم به ويحفظه ويصونه كمن يُريد أن يحفظ بصره.

    ويُحرًك النسر عشه ثم يبسط جناحيه ويرف على صغاره لكي يُلزمهم على الاستعداد لترك العش والتمرن على الطيران، هكذا حرك الله كُل ما هو حول شعبه بالضربات العشر لكي يُحركهم للرحيل مِن أرض مصر والطيران في البرية، لكي يدخلوا إلى أرض الميعاد أو بالأحرى لكي يحملهم إليه، إذ يقول: "وأنا حملتكم على أجنحة النسور وجئت بكم إلىً" (خر19: 4).

    فإن محبة النسور لصغارها ليس بأن تحميها فحسب، بل أن تُعلًم صغارها وتُدربهم على الطيران، فهي ليست محبة خاملة، قاتلة لهم، لكنها محبة عاملة تسند الصغار وتهبهم إمكانيات جديدة. هكذا يُحرك الله حياتنا لكي تنطلق في برية هذا العالم وسط الآلام كمن يطير إلى حضن الله، ونجد لنا فيه استقراراً وراحة، إنه لا يُحركنا نحو الحياة المُترفة المُدللة، لكن لكي يحمينا ويُحوط حولنا، وفي نفس الوقت نطير كما إلى السماء غير مُبالين بضيقات العالم وتجاربه، كما ذكرنا أيضاً هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. وكأنما أراد أن يًوضح محبته لنا إذ حملنا بالروح القدس على أجنحة النسور وجاء بنا إليه، أي إلى أحضانه الإلهية، لنختبر أحشاء رأفته ومحبته ونتعرف على أُبوته.

 بحث عن النسر في الفن القبطي في القرون المسيحية الأولى - أ. بولين تودري
*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2013)

* النسر يرمز للمؤمن​



أ- في حياته المُتجددة: وربما لأن النسر يُعمًر كثيراً، ويُجدًد ريشه كُل سنة، لذلك فهو يُستخدم للدلالة على الحياة الجديدة للمؤمن التي تبدأ وقت العماد والتي تتقوى بالنعمة، كما جاء في أشعياء: "أما منتظرو الرب فيُجدًدون قوة. يرفعون أجنحة كالنسور. يركضون ولا يتعبون. يمشون ولا يعيون" (أش40: 31).

وفى هذا يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: [بالروح القدس نتحرر مِن العبودية ونُدعى إلى الحرية. به صرنا أولاد الله بتبنيه إيانا. وفوق هذا كله -إن أمكنني القول- أننا قد تجددنا خالعين عنا ثُقل الخطايا الكريهة! .... به ننال غفران الخطايا، وبه نتطهر مِن كُل وصمة، وخلال عطيته نتغيًر مِن بشر إلى ملائكة، هؤلاء الذين يشتركون معنا في التمتع بنعمته، لكننا لا نصير هكذا في الحال، بل ما هو مُدهش، أننا ونحن في طبيعة البشر نُظهر سلوكاً في الحياة يليق بالملائكة، هكذا إذاً قوة الروح].



ب- في التفافهم حول الرب يسوع:

إن كان السيد المسيح قد قدًم جسده ذبيحة حُب على الصليب، فإن المؤمنين كنسور قوية هائمة في السماويات لا تستقر إلا حول الصليب، تجتمع معاً لتشبع بذبيحة الرب واهب الحياة.


وفى هذا يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: ["لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج مِن المشارق ويظهر إلى المغارب هكذا يكون أيضاً مجيء ابن الإنسان. لأنه حيثما تكون الجثة فهناك تجتمع النسور" (مت24: 27، 28). ما هي النسور؟ وما هي الجثة؟ أرواح الصديقين تُشبه النسور، إذ ترتفع في الأعالي وتترك الأمور الدنيا. كما تُعمًر طويلاً، لذا يُناجى داود نفسه قائلاً: "يتجدًد مثل النسر شبابك" (مز103: 5).. وإذ عرفنا النسور لا يُمكن أن نشك في الجثة، خاصة ونحن نتذكر أن يوسف قد أخذ جسد الرب يسوع مِن بيلاطس (يو19: 38)، ألا ترى النسور حول الجسد؟ ألا ترى مريم امرأة يوسي ومريم المجدلية ومريم أم الرب وجماعة التلاميذ يُحيطون بقبر الرب؟ ألا ترى النسور عندما يأتي الرب على السحاب وتُبصره كُل عين (رؤ1: 7)؟ أما الجسد فهو ذاك الذي قيل عنه: "جسدي مأكل حق" (يو6: 55)، حوله تطير النسور بأجنحة الروح، هذه النسور هي التي تؤمن بأن يسوع قد جاء في الجسد (1يو4: 2) ... هذا الجسد أيضاً هو الكنيسة، التي فيها تهبنا نعمة المعمودية التجديد الروحي فلا تكون شيخوخة، إذ يتجدًد الشباب والحياة].



ج- يرمز إلى قوى الخير والشر في الإنسان: في الكتاب المقدس كلمة نسر تُشير إلى مفاهيم القديسين الحاذقة، التي تطير بسرعة فوق الجسديات وتطلُب العلويات. وأحياناً أخرى تُشير إلى الأرواح الحقودة التي تُفسد النفوس. وأحياناً أخرى تُشير إلى قوات العالم الحاضر.

* فكما وُهب النسر قُدرات لكي يُحلق في العلاء، هكذا يملك الإنسان الصالح أن يُحلق نحو السمائيات بالروح القدس الموهوب له مِن الله. وأيضاً الإنسان الشرير يستخدم هذه الإمكانيات المُقدمة له لأذية الآخرين عوض معاونتهم ومساعدتهم.

فالنسر في ارتفاعه إلى العلاء وانقضاضه بسرعة على الفريسة، يُقدًم لنا مثالاً للإمكانيات الجبارة التي يُقدًمها الله للإنسان، الذي يستطيع بالتالي أن يستخدمها للبنيان لحساب ملكوت الله في داخله وفي قلوب الآخرين، أو يستخدمها للهدم والعنف والافتراس.

·   وأيوب البار يقول أن النسر: "يستقر ويستريح على الصخور العالية" (أى39: 27). والنسر فعلاً يجعل وكره في الصخور العالية، على سن الصخر، حتى لا يصل أحد إلى صغاره. وهكذا يليق بالمؤمن أن يجعل عشه في المسيح يسوع، الصخرة الحقيقية، فلا يقترب إليه الشر. أما الإنسان الذي يتشامخ ويتعالى ويظن أنه أقام لنفسه صخرة لا يقترب منها أحد، ويسلك في الشر آمناً، يسمع الصوت القائل: "إن رفعت كنسر عشك. فمن هناك أُحدرك يقول الرب" (أر49: 16).

·   وكما يمتلك النسر حدة البصر، فالمؤمن تنفتح بصيرته الداخلية ليرى عربون السماء ويتمتع بها. أما الشرير فيستخدم حدة بصره للتطلع إلى أسفل، وقلبه مملوء بالعنف والافتراس.

·   ويقول العلامة أوريجانس: [إن النسر يستطيع أن يرى فريسته وهو على بُعد شاهق، فبسرعة خاطفة ينقض عليها ويطير، ولا يقدر أحد أن يسحبها مِن مخالبه، كما قال الكتاب: "فرسانها يأتون مِن بعيد ويطيرون كالنسر المُسرع إلى الأكل" (حب1: 8). هكذا فرسان إبليس أو شياطينه تُراقب النفس لتعرف متى تنقض عليها بسرعة فائقة ومِن خلال المُفاجئة المُذهلة ينحدر الإنسان إلى الخطية في فترة قصيرة ليجد نفسه قد خسر الكثير،   فإن كان البناء يحتاج إلى زمن طويل فالهدم يتم في لحظات بسيطة. وإن كانت الفضائل المُقدًسة تتطلب جهاد طويل في الرب، فإن هدمها يتحقق في لحظات إهمال بسيطة].

·   ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي: [إن ضربة سيف خاطفة لا تستغرق إلا لحظات، تجرح الإنسان ليُعالج منها ربما لسنوات، وقد تقضى على حياته. هكذا يضرب العدو بسيفه في لحظات إهمالنا .... لكن هذه اللحظات تُفسد جهاد سنوات طويلة].

·   والنسر يُعتبر مِن الطيور النجسة التي لا تؤكل في الشريعة الموسوية لأنها تتسم بالخطف وأكل الجثث والجيفة ... أي بمعنى آخر تُحذرنا الشريعة مِن الشراسة والسلب والظلم والجشع ... في معاملاتنا مع الآخرين.

·   ويقول العلامة أوريجانس عن الطيور النجسة: [بالحق تتغذى هذه الطيور على الجثث الميتة. والذين يعيشون هكذا مِن البشر هم غير طاهرين، هؤلاء الذين على ما أعتقد يترصدون موت الغير ويتبادلون العهود بخداع ومكر. وتوجد أيضاً طيور تعيش على الخطف، وهم أناس لهم تعاليم عاقلة فيظهرون كالطيور يقرأون ويبحثون في العلاقات السماوية والعناية الإلهية لكنهم يسلكون بالظلم وسلب القريب مُخالفين الناموس، فبعلمهم وكلامهم يكونون كمن هم في السماء، أما بسلوكهم فيُتممون أعمال الجسد. بهذا يستحقون أن يُلقًبوا نسوراً ينقضون مِن أعلى السماء على الجثث الميتة النتنة ...].

·   ويقول الأب برناباس: [يُقصد بالطيور الدنسة، ألا يكون لك شركة مع منْ لا يعرفون أن يكسبوا عيشهم بالتعب والكد، وإنما بالقنص الآثم وافتراس الغير، فتراهم يظهرون كأبرياء وهم ليسوا كذلك، يتربصون لفريستهم لينقضوا عليها، فيشبهون هذه الطيور التي لا تعمل شيئاً إلا اقتناص فرائسها وتمزيق لحومها].*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2013)

* النسر أحد أوجه الكائنات الأربعة الحية

  . 

الكائنات الحية ذات الأربعة أوجه (وجه إنسان، ووجه أسد، ووجه كبش، ووجه نسر) التي جاء ذكرها في (رؤ4: 6-11)، (حز1: 1-14). يرى القديس غريغوريوس والعلامة أوريجانس، أن هذه الكائنات الحية تُشير إلى قوى النفس الأربعة التي تتقدًس بحمل الله فيها، وهى:

    القوى الغضبية ويُشار إليها بشبه الأسد،

    والقوى الشهوانية ويُشار إليها بشبه الكبش،

    والقوى النُطقية ويُشار إليها بوجه إنسان،

    والقوى الروحية ويُشار إليها بوجه النسر.


ويرى القديس أيرنيموس أن هذه الكائنات الأربعة تحمل إشارة إلى العمل الفدائي للرب:

    فمنْ له وجه إنسان يُشير إلى التجسد،

    ومنْ مثل الكبش يُشير إلى الذبح على الصليب،

    ومنْ مثل الأسد يُشير إلى القيامة،

    ومنْ مثل نسر طائر يُشير إلى الصعود.


ويرى القديس إيريناؤس، أنها تُشير إلى الأناجيل الأربعة:

    الذي في شكل إنسان هو إنجيل متى الذي اجتهد في إعلان نسب العذراء مريم التي أخذ منها السيد المسيح جسداً،

    والذي يشبه الأسد يُشير إلى إنجيل مرقس الذي تسمع فيه صوت الأسد الصارخ في البرية،

    والذي يُشبه الكبش يُشير إلى إنجيل لوقا الذي يروى كهنوت زكريا الذي يُقدًم ذبيحة عنْ الشعب،

    والذي يُشبه النسر يُشير إلى إنجيل يوحنا الذي يتحدث عن كلمة الله واللاهوت.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2013)

*

لجأ الرهبان وغير الرهبان مِن الفنانين إلى رسم صور تُمثل أحداث الكتاب المقدس. وقد ذخرت مكتبات الأديرة بكثير مِن هذه الرسوم تُزين المخطوطات القديمة،  . وكان مِن الطبيعي أن يختلف خيال الرسامين، كما تختلف الزاوية التي ينظر منها الفنان إلى الحادثة ليُحاول تصويرها. ومنهم منْ كان واقعياً لجأ إلى أشخاص الرواية دون غيرهم. ومنهم منْ كان خيالياً، ولجأ إلى إضافة خياله على القصة. ومنهم منْ لجأ إلى استخدام الرموز (مِن أشكال النباتات والحيوانات) ليُعبر بها عن فكرته. في الوقت الذي عمد فيه آخرون إلى خلط الزمن بالواقع.

وترجع أهمية البحث في هذه الرموز التي استعملها الفنانون إلى أنها تُزيد منْ المعرفة الدينية. وقد تكون دراسة الصورة وما بها منْ حقيقة ورمز، أبلغ في تعليم المؤمن البسيط، وأكثر فائدة مِن الدرس المُلقن.*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2013)

* رموز النسر في الفن القبطي



    النسر يرمز للسيد المسيح

    النسر يرمز للمؤمن

    النسر أحد أوجه الكائنات الأربعة الحية
*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2013)

*   نماذج للنسر في الرسومات القبطية*

 





  10​ * صورة رقم 1:  	نقش على بلاطة مِن الحجر الرملي، تُبين  	نسراً رافعاً جناحيه في وسط عمودان  	يعلوهما قبة على شكل رقم 8، ويُحيط بهما مِن كُل ناحية **  	طاووس**  	مِن أعلى وغزال  	مِن أسفل، ومِن تحت منقوش صليبان كُل منهما داخل حنية، مُثبتة على عمودين. وقد  	وُجد هذا النقش في إسنا، ويرجع تاريخه إلى القرن السابع أو الثامن الميلادي،  	وطولها 43 سم. × 58.5 سم.، وموجودة الآن في متحف الفن في بوسطن.*
* صورة رقم 2:  	تمثال مِن البرونز للنسر الروماني فارداً جناحيه، واقفاً على قرن الخصب، ويوجد  	على جناحه الأيسر فرع به أوراق وثمار صغيرة. وقد وُجد بين أطلال حصن بابليون،  	ويرجع تاريخه إلى القرن الثالث أو الرابع الميلادي.*
 	 	و*النسر* في العصر الروماني هو شعار  	يُعبًر عنْ القوة والعظمة والنصرة، بسبب قدرته العظيمة على الانقضاض على  	الفريسة، وقوته الفائقة في الطيران. وهذا التمثال موجود الآن في المتحف القبطي  	بمصر القديمة تحت رقم 1510.
 	 	واستمر رسم * النسر* يظهر بوضوح في  	الفن القبطي حيث نُقش على شواهد القبور. 
* صورة رقم 3:  	شاهد قبر مِن الحجر الجيري، وُجد في * مصر*، ويرجع تاريخه إلى القرن السابع  	الميلادي، ارتفاعه 81.5 سم.. وعليه نقوش قبطية تُبين  	نسر رافعاً جناحيه اللذان  	يحيطان مِن أعلى بدائرة داخلها صليب، وفوقه كتابة بالقبطية، وفوقهم صليب منقوش  	بين عمودين، ويُوجد أسفل 	النسر فرع نبات بأوراقه، والكُل مُحاط بإطارين، الإطار  	الداخلى مزخرف بفروع نباتية، والإطار الخارجي مزخرف بأشكال مُتموجة مُتداخلة  	ومُتكررة.*




*منقول من الأنبا تكلا
*​


----------

